

The Death of the Web Page - Single Page Apps & APIs will change the Web - njyx
http://www.3scale.net/2012/12/the-death-of-the-web-page/

======
dzekyl
Interesting read, somewhat worrying though -- hopefully along appification we
will also see (open) "API-ification" that will help preventing
fragmentation/compartmentalization of the web. We were fighting silos (in the
corporate setting) in the past and would be unfortunate to see this coming to
the web too.

